# Massage lol



## azza1971 (Mar 2, 2016)

I had a massage today, god she was good, nice and sensual etc, paid like 40 bucks for 1/2 hour, at the end she had gestured to wank me off for 50, i said YEP, so did the deed, she left to clean her hands, get a towel and i quickly got dressed and left, the two Asian woman went nutz at me as i walked out, moral of the story, always get the money first, not afterwards, not like she can take a wank back off me lol


----------



## dagambd (Mar 2, 2016)

You dirty rotten scoundrel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 2, 2016)

where did you find an asian spank parlor in the outback


----------



## SheriV (Mar 2, 2016)

Wth


----------



## charley (Mar 2, 2016)

... so they didn't 'rub' you the wrong way   ???


----------



## SUKS2BU (Mar 2, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> I had a massage today, god she was good, nice and sensual etc, paid like 40 bucks for 1/2 hour, at the end she had gestured to wank me off for 50, i said YEP, so did the deed, she left to clean her hands, get a towel and i quickly got dressed and left, the two Asian woman went nutz at me as i walked out, moral of the story, always get the money first, not afterwards, not like she can take a wank back off me lol



Free bee!!!!!


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 2, 2016)

It wasn't a massage parlor moron.

*You were at a Chinese restaurant and that "masseuse" was the owner's four year old nephew you fucking pedo tranny pervert. *


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 3, 2016)

Moorooka Brisbane, went down to see the doc, testosterone is low again, platelets also, add to the list of problems, i don?t eat chinese....


----------



## Intense (Mar 3, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> Moorooka Brisbane, went down to see the doc, testosterone is low again, platelets also, add to the list of problems, i don?t eat chinese....




So you're a beta pussy? What else is new. 



Gimmick...


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 3, 2016)

Big news is coming!


----------



## Intense (Mar 3, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Big news is coming!



Doesn't look like it's creating quite the shake over at ASF as you thought.. I figured the forums would be overloaded at this point.


Because BIG news is coming in fact!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2016)

They're not invited. Just letting them know


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 4, 2016)

thread hi jacker


----------



## Watson (Mar 8, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> I had a massage today, god *he* was good, nice and sensual etc, paid like 40 bucks for 1/2 hour, at the end *he* had gestured to wank me off for 50, i said YEP, so did the deed, *he* left to clean *his ball sack*, get a towel and i quickly got dressed and left, the two Asian guys went nutz at me as i walked out, moral of the story, always get the money first, not afterwards, not like *he* can take a wank back off me lol



I feel sick

still a gimmick, azza couldn't afford the 40 to begin with....


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 9, 2016)

Griffith said:


> I feel sick
> 
> still a gimmick, azza couldn't afford the 40 to begin with....



think it was your wife that did the hand job, she rushed off to tell the other?s what a big cock i had while i left.....


----------

